# Old school stuff (a flashlight for real men produces 10 lm max!)



## baxtrom (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all flashlight enthusiasts, 
I figured there are too many tactical anodized titanium 500 lm+ light monsters around here at cpf, so in order to balance the forum I provide a couple of snapshots of some ol' timer flashlights. You know, the kind of flashlight Bogart would use in Casablanca. Or perhaps Chaplin in Moder Times.. 








Most still work, like this german 1930's piece of technological marvel with adjustable focus and a dazzling 4,5 V power pack: 






So long for now :wave:


----------



## Norm (Jul 12, 2012)

:welcome:

Your images are too large.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 12, 2012)

Norm said:


> Your images are too large.



Not anymore they're not!


----------



## Mooreshire (Jul 12, 2012)

That is a lovely collection you have there! Thanks for sharing. I'd love to hear more about the history of any of those pieces.


----------



## biglights (Jul 12, 2012)

Mooreshire said:


> That is a lovely collection you have there! Thanks for sharing. I'd love to hear more about the history of any of those pieces.



I second that, very nice.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting these photographs !

Oh, and Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks guys :twothumbs
I'll try to dig up some info. The german tube lamp is a Pertrix 530, and I guess it's from around the time of the Berlin Olympics (1936), that's at least what this site suggests (in dutch I believe, but google translate works fine). Mine is a 3 D-cell version, bigger is better you know. :naughty:

There's another Pertrix in the first photo, the standing flashlight with a red knob. I think that's a 678, a military model possibly from the wwii era. 

The olive green bottom right light is a Swedish military light with the "three crowns" national emblem.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 13, 2012)

The 3B on the extreme right looks interesting - can we have a closer look at that one please?


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 13, 2012)

These are 3R12 battery lights, all in working order. The front one is the same as on the first pic extreme right (unknown brand). 





Fig 1. 





Fig 2. Unknown brand, detail





Fig 3. Glass lense detail





Fig 4. A "Daimon" on the left, a swedish "JEAB" on the right.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 14, 2012)

what an awesome collection! thanks for posting it!


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 15, 2012)

tobrien said:


> what an awesome collection! thanks for posting it!


:thanks:


----------



## chanjyj (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. :welcome:


----------



## jds1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great stuff!

Jeff


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 15, 2012)

chanjyj said:


> Thanks for sharing. :welcome:





jds1 said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> Jeff



Thanks guys! 
The collection's been collecting dust in a box in the attic for some years, but I recently started getting into flashlights again. I bought most of them going with my parents to antiques fairs and auctions when I was a kid. 

If anyone else wants to show off grandpa's flashlights, please feel free to do so in this thread


----------



## CYMac (Jul 19, 2012)

wow eye opening! i never know flashlight look like a liquor bottle back then, holy nice! love it! The torch looks cool too, the godfather of maglight, haha


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 19, 2012)

CYMac said:


> wow eye opening! i never know flashlight look like a liquor bottle back then, holy nice! love it! The torch looks cool too, the godfather of maglight, haha



I love this one: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Ray...sman-Hunting-Light-with-Leather-Strap-7D-1970
If not über expensive I'll by one when I find it. As said before, bigger is better.


----------



## baxtrom (Aug 6, 2012)

I was lucky to find a military Pertrix 529, stamped "sv", in working condition. 
It's a 2 D-cell version and is shown together with my 3 D-cell civilian Pertrix. 
I don't know what "sv" stands for, but if I should make a wild-n-crazy guess it could be short for Sverige, "Sweden". Perhaps Pertrix made flashlights not only for the German Wehrmacht but also the Swedish army. But I'm just guessing.


----------

